# Normal scans, high thyroidglobulin antibodies



## thy-patient (Oct 15, 2011)

does anyone else have this issue?

I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer in 2007 and had my surgery to remove both lobes and 6 lymph nodes. However, they were concerned one might have been missed and I was never fully ablated.

In future radiation scans, the lymph node never showed up.

Since then, all radiation scans and MRIs and ultrasounds have been normal. And my TSH level is normal.

But my antibody level has hovered around 200 for the past two years. Then, last week, it jumped to 700.

What does this mean? Should I be concerned?? My doctor has no answers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thy-patient said:


> does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer in 2007 and had my surgery to remove both lobes and 6 lymph nodes. However, they were concerned one might have been missed and I was never fully ablated.
> 
> ...


I think you have a situation that would perhaps be best addressed to your oncologist? Did you have papillary cancer? Have they been keeping your TSH suppressed?

If thyroglobulin antibodies are present when the doctor is monitoring thyroglobulin levels, they will interfere with the test results. This may mean that the doctor will not be able to use thyroglobulin as a tumor marker for thyroid cancer. If thyroglobulins antibodies are being used as a monitoring tool and have stayed high or dropped low initially but are increasing over time, then it is likely that the treatment has not been effective and the condition is continuing or recurring. If levels are falling and/or have fallen to low or undetectable levels, then it is more likely that the therapy has been effective.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

It may be best to have a whole body scan.

Welcome to the board.


----------

